# Moonbus Repop Builds, Modifications, Aftermarket Items, Etc. . .



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Dave Metzner said:


> If you want to start a thread - to discuss how to build a moonbus go right ahead...
> Dave


Okay, I'm starting one.

So far we've mentioned cargo variants, photoetched replacements for parts like the roof antenna, modifying the interior to more closely match the movie set, and Partridge Family multicolor paint jobs.

Has anyone thought of putting two kits together to do a "stretch moon limo" -- or chopping down the length to make a "short" version? (No "short school bus" jokes, please!)


----------



## Rainfollower (Oct 6, 2006)

How about creating a Moon Train, by building a stock Moon Bus as the engine, then creating cars by deleting the crew cabin, replacing it with a duplicate of the rear airlock, and linking them together?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aftermarket items might include a set of caterpillar tracks to replace the landing gear, per one of the development sketches.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

scotpens said:


> Okay, I'm starting one. ...photoetched replacements for parts like the roof antenna, modifying the interior to more closely match the movie set... or chopping down the length to make a "short" version?


Thanks Scotpens for starting this thread. I'd like modification stuff like what you've said in your quote above. Personally, I'm going to scratchbuild a new interior and might get started before the kit ships based on measurements from my old MB kit parts.

You know, if you really chop it down short to stand only with it's too rear landing pads, it would look kind of like the 3 drones from Silent Running! That might be cool. I don't know if you'd still call it a Moonbus then. It would be more like a Moon Pod or Hopper!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

One thing I'll probably do is add an airlock chamber to the back of the interior. The rear door is apparently the only means of entry and egress, and it makes no sense for the whole crew to have to put on their helmets and the entire cabin to be evacuated each time someone enters or leaves.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

scotpens said:


> One thing I'll probably do is add an airlock chamber to the back of the interior. The rear door is apparently the only means of entry and egress, and it makes no sense for the whole crew to have to put on their helmets and the entire cabin to be evacuated each time someone enters or leaves.


That could be an interesting mod. For myself I'm more of a purist, unless the rear wall could be moved right against the last window position wall ribs. Even there, I'm not sure if an airlock has enough space to fit one astronaut at a time but maybe. In 2001 we only see the Moonbus land at this Tyco base:










Maybe the landing pad retracts underground like the Aries pad at Clavius base? Then there is no need to evacuate the cabin pressure atmosphere if a docking collar connects to the rear door frame which seems to depict possible latches that surround it.


----------



## stevezodiak (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, that looks almost _exactly_ like an Eagle Landing pad from Space:1999.
I also seem to remember there was a birdseye view of this pad looking out the window upon their approach.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Without an airlock, the Moonbus would be limited to shuttling between bases equipped with large pressurized hangars, either underground or on the surface. Or it could back up to a flexible tunnel with an airtight seal against the door, something like the jetways at today's airports. An airlock would give the Moonbus more versatility. It could drop off and pick up personnel and cargo (small packages, anyway) anywhere on the lunar surface. And it could be used for rescue missions as well.

Hmmm . . . a Moon Ambulance variant?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

For those folks looking for a build guide for the Moonbus, I'm thinking of doing one next following the J-2 guide. Anyone have the DVD can send screen grabs to me, or other research.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

I was hoping somone was gonna post a paint guide, many thanks


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Man, I really need to pick up the DVD and watch this again. My memories are fuzzy but I don't recall a pressure bulkhead between the cockpit and the cabin. I really think the idea was that unless you were site to site (moon city to moon city that is) everyone would don helmets and gloves, de-press the cabin and exit.

I recall some discussion that there may be retractable stairs or a ramp right under the door in back.

I don't think there was an underground dock at the TMA-1 site. That landing pad has the look of 'rough field' to me


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Steve H said:


> I recall some discussion that there may be retractable stairs or a ramp right under the door in back.


Somebody thought of adding that.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, nicely done! Only thing I think it needs is a retractable handrail along one side of the ramp. I was watching Colossus: the Forbin Project and during the opening, when they're sealing up the computer there's a retractable walkway (over a pit of RADIATION, HARD GAMMA. yeah, that's something smart to have around a computer) that was a bit inelegant in execution but good in concept.

You'd want a handrail for the less experienced moon hands, but maybe the more sleek suits shown in 2001 were easier to walk in.

Damn that's a nice build.


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

The door would open inward, so it would not be possible to open it without the cabin being de-pressurized. It would probably be a suspended plug instead of a hinged door.

Scott


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Is there any physical room for the door to swing inward? It probably would just pull off inward like the hatches on the International Space Station when the Shuttle docks. Same principle on submarines with the pressure difference. It is also possible the Moonbus wouldn't de-pressurize except for emergencies. It could just have docked at the Tyco base landing pad and a passageway docking collar was attached to the outside latches. For all we know the base was built right next to the TMA-1 excavation pit and they either walked from the base or used a Moon Buggy.

Also, I tried working out a possible scale for the Aurora Moonbus. I measured the door height inside the surrounding frame to be 1 1/8th inches or 1.125". If the real life door were 6 feet high, which is 72 inches, then that would make the Aurora Moonbus 1/64th scale. You can try other door heights to get other scales, since the Moonbus door may be somewhat less than 6 feet high. I used the following algebraic equation where 72" is a possible door height:

1.125"x = 72", x = 64


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Moon train idea*



Rainfollower said:


> How about creating a Moon Train, by building a stock Moon Bus as the engine, then creating cars by deleting the crew cabin, replacing it with a duplicate of the rear airlock, and linking them together?


Rainfollower: This idea brought to mind the Jules Verne moon train. Check out this pic link:



http://images.google.com/hosted/lif...osoft:en-us&sa=N&um=1&imgurl=374dd9492afc244a


----------

